
New EU Law Will Tell U.S. What Can Be Said – And Built – On the Internet - Libertatea
http://recode.net/2015/10/14/new-eu-law-will-tell-u-s-what-can-be-said-and-built-on-the-internet/
======
OR13
What differentiates social media from journalism?

I suppose in an ideal world fact checking, but thats not my experience of
late.

It makes me wonder if the Pirate Party was onto something with Kopimism [1].
When Ethereum [2] takes off, we should create some similar religion oriented
around journalism.

1\.
[http://kopimistsamfundet.se/english/](http://kopimistsamfundet.se/english/)

2\. [https://www.ethereum.org/](https://www.ethereum.org/)

------
jakeogh
Europe's biggest export is learned helplessness.

